# Some advice about using Flourish



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

Currently I am only using alkaline buffer and equilibrium in my planted tanks. But for the last week I am taking care of a friend's tank and I am adding flourish there as per his schedule. I love the look of his plants a lot  He is not using anything else there, not even a buffer. There are gold fish, guppies and cardinals in the tank as well as some great big snails that I was never able to keep. So I am thinking of using some flourish in my tanks as well, but I wonder if and how I should change the quantity of the equilibrium? I am not testing regularly at the moment. Everything seems balanced as I add the same amount of water and chemicals with each water change (about 1/3 once a week).

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

first off test your water parameters. Equilibrium will affect your hardness so GH tests are very important to know where your at so that you know you are dosing the equilibrium properly. 

I ran a pretty successful planted tank using only equilibrium, flourish comprehensive, and flourish excel. They work quite well though become expensive as the time goes by. The number one thing is you need to know what your water parameters are at before dosing anything so that you can ensure you have the tank at the proper levels.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

As I said, I stopped testing once I got the quantity measured so I knew the parameters were good. And now I rarely test as I have it stable with the same amount each week.
But I am not sure what exactly is the same with flourish and equilibrium. And how much I should cut if I decide to start using flourish. 

I guess I need some more research of what exactly is in flourish.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

They are for completly different things. Florish (I imagine you mean the comprehensive - there are many different ones) is going to provide the micro/macro nutrients or fertilizers for the plants to feed on. Equillibrium will raise the mineral content of the water. I would not adjust your equilibrium dosage, just add the comprehensive. Next time you treat your friends tank look at the bottle and read what it says below FLOURISH it could be comprehensive, iron, potassium, etc... 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! I was hoping that could be the case! So I can just start adding a bit of Flourish then without changing anything else! Fine by me 
Oh, it is this one:

SeaChem Flourish Additive - 500ml


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

When you dose the liquid ferts go to the pharmacy and grab a children's medicine syringe. The kind for oral use. You can the. Dose an exact amount which eliminates waste and guesswork. My tanks were horrible until I started dosing this way.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot! This is what I use for Prime and the liquids.


----------

